# The Dragon's Hoard Arcane Game  OOC / Ask questions



## megamania (Jan 6, 2007)

Sticking this in for easy location-450

Braidy Dotson   11.550
Julian   11,550
Thamior Amastacia   11,550
Goram   11,550
Ksathra Feroz   11,600

Tembo CR5 / Pit Trap CR 2 / Ambush Drake CR 5 / Megaraptor CR 6 / The Ephemeral Swarm CR 5 / Pit Trap CR 2


THE DRAGON”S HOARD
PbP
EN WORLD

2007 SERIES


The Folks that brought you The World Below now proudly bring you a new beginners edition of their hit arcane game- The Dragon’s Hoard.  You and your team will compete against three other teams(Provided by the DM) to collect 3 flags and survive a deadly dungeon.  There will be occupants, traps and adventure along with surprises good and bad all in the spirit of entertainment and good planar family fun!

This season’s theme will be a ruined city and the surrounding environments.  Teams will enter the arena from four opposite corners noted by the colors of Red, Purple, Blue or Green.  Each team will carry a flag of that color.  Within each quadrant is another flag uniquely marked.  To win the event one must only collect three flags and present them to a Dragon’s Hoard representative.  These representatives can be found throughout the dungeon.

To collect a flag, one can either find flags through exploration of their and other team’s sections or “attain” them from other team’s misfortunes.  These misfortunes include accidents from creatures, traps, in-fighting and of course ambush.  Though there are clerics on call at all times there is no guarantee one will survive the Dragon’s Hoard Arcane Game ™.  If a cleric of this event is called in to resurrect you, you will be penalized.  Penalties are given by a spin of a wheel.  They range from gold, magic and even removal from the game.

Are you ready to explore and compete in the Dragon’s Hoard Arcane Game?


Legalese-
There will be 4 PCs per team.  PCs are to be 5th level between classes and ECLs

Point Buy system    32 points

Races, Classes, Prestige Classes, Skills, Feats, Spells, Powers, Equipment and anything else like this need to come from the following list of materials-

Player’s Handbook 3.5
DMG 3.5
Monster Manual 3.5
Extended Psionics
Spell Compendium
Complete Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, Psionics, and Warrior. 

Starting Money is 50,000 gold.  These items must be found within these books (no new creations. However one can use feats to attain items cheaper if they are listed within one of the above 10 books)


However Dragon’s Hoard Arcane Game may pull items and creatures from any resource including world specific material.


More rules-

EMPLOYEES
It is illegal to harm or interfere with an employed member of Dragon’s Hoard Arcane Game.  These members will be marked with ribbons or badges.  Penalties range from instant death to the directing of troubled individuals and/or creatures to your location.
Employees are often clerics and also maintenance and Animal Handlers.  There are also reporters and judges that can be found within the dungeon.  There will also be various constructs used to monitor the events within the game.  Though not covered by the same laws and rules as other employees, we take it personally when we must rebuild them again.

TUNNELS
Within Dragon’s Hoard: Ruins there are many tunnels and secret passageways.  Most of these are for you use and discovery,  if found and won.  However, there are some tunnels for employee use only.  There are penalties for illegal use of these tunnels.  These range from instant death to rejection of the game.  These will NOT be marked.  You may learn which are which by trial and error.

EN WORLD VIEWING DISCLAIMER.
Maps will be in common use for this game.  Maps of the arena, battle grounds, rooms and lairs.  These will be provided for ease of both the DM and players.  Please keep this in mind if you have a slow outdated dinosaur of a computer like the DM.

We hope you watch, participate and enjoy the newest edition of Dragon’s Hoard: The Ruins Arcane Game.


----------



## megamania (Jan 6, 2007)

In plainer words, this is my own version of the X-Crawl Roleplaying game.  The team made of you and three other players will compete vs three of teams  made by me.  This is designed to be fun with humor.

I would like to rewrite this as a Storyhour also.  I see a great deal of humor being possible here.

This is not to say I wish for funny characters only.  It is a contest and the other teams are looking to win.

This said, the first four PCs completed and okayed by me are in.


----------



## Rino (Jan 6, 2007)

ECL 5?

love the setup, i want in


----------



## Imerak (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds like fun.  I'll try to have a character up by tomorrow, but so far I'm thinking of a mildly pyromaniacal evoker.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm calling this spot. I'm thinking caster of some sort, or maybe rouge

Edit Actually I just thought of it.  I will be an elven warmage


----------



## Rino (Jan 7, 2007)

i dont know yet, scout or mild spellcaster


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd be interested in either submitting a cleric or pyschic warrior for this game. What type of pantheon are you using? Standard D&D?


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is my character,  I've not done background and equipment just yet, but will put that up at sometime soon.  If there is something about my character you don't like (mostly likely the traits, flaws and extra feats, but you did say use the books so I did)  I've no problems with fixing it

Character Stats:[sblock]
Thamior Amastacia
Male Elf Warmage 5
Chaotic Good
hp 29  

Strength 13 (+1) [+4 belt of giant strength] 17 (+3)
Dexterity 13 (+1) [+2 Gloves of Dexterity] 15 (+2)
Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 16 (+3) [+2 Headband of Intellect] 18 (+4)
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 15 (+2) [+2 Cloak of Charisma] 17 (+3)
 Size: Medium 

 Speed: 30 feet 

Armor Class: 18 = 10 +2 [dexterity] + 6 [ +1 Elven Chain] +2 [Ring of Protection] 
Armor: +1 Elven Chain  +6 [+5 Armor Bouns +1 Magical]  +4 [Max Dex Bouns]   -1 [Armor Check Pentalties] 30ft Speed  20lbs
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 16
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  
Saves:
Fortitude save: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +4 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] +2 [Gloves of Dextrity]  
Will save: +4 = 4 [base]
Attacks  
Attack (Wounding Longsword): +6 = 2 [base] +3 [strength] +1 [Weapon Foucs] 
Attack (Touch): +5 = 2 [base] +3 [strength]    
Grapple check: +3 = 2 [base] +1 [strength]  
Damage:
Wounding Longsword 1d6+3 [strength] 19-20/x2   - Slashing

Light load: 50 lb. or less
Medium load: 51-100 lb.
Heavy load: 101-150 lb.
Lift over head: 150 lb.
Lift off ground: 300 lb.
Push or drag: 750 lb.

Languages: Common Draconic Elven Gnome Sylvan  

Feats:
Combat Casting   
Weapon Focus (longsword) 

Appraise Int 4 =  +4 [mod]   
Balance Dex* 8 =  +2 [mod]+4 [rank]+2 [tumble] -1 [Armor Check] 
Bluff Cha 3 =  +3 [mod]   
Climb Str* 2 =  +3 [mod] -1 [Armor Check] 
Concentration Con 9 =  +1 [mod]+8 [rank]    
Diplomacy Cha 11 =  +3 +8  
Disguise Cha 3 =  +3 [mod]  
Escape Artist Dex* 1 =  +2 [mod] -1 [Armor Check]  
Forgery Int 4 =  +4 [mod]   
Gather Information Cha 3 =  +3 [mod]  
Heal Wis 0 =  +0 [mod]   
Hide Dex* 1 =  +2 [mod] -1 [Armor Check]  
Intimidate Cha 3 =  +3 [mod]  
Jump Str* 7 =  +3 [mod] +2 [tumble] +3 [speed 30] -1 [Armor Check]  
Knowledge (arcana) Int 9 =  +4 [mod]+5 [rank] 
Listen Wis 2 =  +0  +2 [elf]  
Move Silently Dex* 1 =  +2 [mod] -1 [Armor Check]  
Perform (sing) Cha 5 =  +3 [mod]+2 [rank] 
Perform (dance) Cha 5 =  +3 [mod]+2 [rank]    
Ride Dex 2 =  +2 [mod]  
Search Int 6 =  +4 [mod] +2 [elf]  
Sense Motive Wis 0 =  +0 [mod]  
Spot Wis 2 =  +0 [mod] +2 [elf]   
Survival Wis 0 =  +0  [mod] 
Swim Str** -5 =  +3   [mod] -8 [Check Penalty]
Tumble Dex* 6 =  +2 [mod] +5 [rank] -1 [Armor Check]
Use Rope Dex 2 =  +2 [mod]  

* = check penalty for wearing armor
**= check penalty for every 5 pounds

Zero-level Warmage spells: 6 per day

First-level Warmage spells: 7 (6+1) per day

Second-level Warmage spells: 5 (4+1) per day




Elf:
+2 dexterity / -2 constitution (already included)

Immune to magical sleep

+2 racial bonus to saves vs. enchantments

Low-light vision

Proficient with longsword, rapier, longbow && shortbow

+2 racial bonus on listen, search, and spot checks

Notice secret doors

Warmage:
Core class from "Complete Arcane"

Sorcerer-like, with limited spell choice focused on military applications

A warmage has access to all spells on the warmage lists

Add intelligence bonus to all spell hit point damage ("warmage edge")

At levels 3, 6, 11, and 16, add an evocation spell to the repertoire
3rd lvl Darkness
At level 7, gains Sudden Empower feat

At level 10, gains Sudden Enlarge feat

At level 15, gains Sudden Widen feat

At level 20, gains Sudden Maximize feat

May wear light armor; at level 8, medium armor

May bring a light shield
[/sblock]

Background:[sblock]
Thamior has been alone ever since he could remember.  One day he awoke in a field, remembering nothing, not even his name.  Thamior thought hard long and hard trying to remember who he was, and what he was doing, but he couldn't remember anything.  He then named himself,  Thamior Amastacia was what he named himself.  That was a year ago, and over time he had began relearning things that he used to do outta of necessity. For reasons unknown to himself,  Thamior had always hated goblins ever since he awoke.  Any chance he had he would hunt them down and slay them.  
[/sblock]

Aprerance:[sblock]
Height: 5' 7" 
Weight: 85 lb 
Skin: Pale 
Eyes: Green 
Hair: Dark Brown; Straight; Beardless
[/sblock]

Equipment:[sblock]
Wounding Longsword    4lbs
Ring of Protection +2
Cloak of Charisma +2
Headband of Intellect +2
Belt of Giant Strenght +4
+1 Elven Chain           20lbs
Gloves of Dexterity +2
Backpack                    2lbs
Bedroll                        5lbs
Flint and steel
Belt Pouch                1/2lbs
Sack                        1/2lbs
Silk Rope (50ft)            5lbs
Waterskin                    4lbs
Whetstone                   1lbs
1 Cure Modrate Wounds Potion
4 Cure Light Wounds Potions
-----------------------------
Total Weight Carried        42lbs
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Jan 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in either submitting a cleric or pyschic warrior for this game. What type of pantheon are you using? Standard D&D?





Use anything presented in the ten books I okayed.  They are basic books that covers most aspects of the game that I have.

If you wish, you may create your own god but remain to only using Domains given from those books.

I have hinted at and will say here-   this is a slightly planar-type game.


----------



## megamania (Jan 7, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Here is my character,  I've not done background and equipment just yet, but will put that up at sometime soon.  If there is something about my character you don't like (mostly likely the traits, flaws and extra feats, but you did say use the books so I did)  I've no problems with fixing it
> 
> Feats:
> Combat Casting
> ...





Just curious about the Flaw /Traits you have.  I recall that being Iron Kingdoms.  Are those from the ten books andthus  I am just blanking on the book it orginates from?

Looks good.   Background would be appreciated.  It appears the first contestant is in.

Also-  Equipment.   I am being generous at 50,000 gold each.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

It's an in the unearthed arcane.  And for background at the moment I'm blanking.  I promise I'll have something.  And I'm working on equipment now.  Though I noticed you didn't say anything about hit points.  What are you doing for that?

Edit!!!!! I don't know why but I swear I saw that book in the listing going to fix my charcter now.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

Equipment has been posted


----------



## megamania (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry-  ROLL YOUR OWN HP everyone.


If HP % seem high I may adjust encounter HP.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Sorry-  ROLL YOUR OWN HP everyone.
> 
> 
> If HP % seem high I may adjust encounter HP.




Can we ask you to roll?  I just got 13 hit points of of 4d6  (doesn't help I only have a +1 con mod   )


----------



## megamania (Jan 7, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Can we ask you to roll?  I just got 13 hit points of of 4d6  (doesn't help I only have a +1 con mod   )




If only I rolled that well more often-  23


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> If only I rolled that well more often-  23



23 with the con mod or without?  *dreams of of getting 37 hp*


----------



## megamania (Jan 7, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> 23 with the con mod or without?  *dreams of of getting 37 hp*




With.

6+4d6+5= 29 Total


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks.  character has been edited, and waiting to play


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd like to play a rogue for this campaign. I'll have his stats and information posted soon.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 8, 2007)

This definatly sounds fun, for your approval Ksathra Feroz

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Name: Ksathra Feroz
Race: Xeph
Class: Soulknife 5
HD:  5d10+15; hp 45
Init: +6
Speed: 40 [30 base]
AC: 21 (+7 armor, +3 dex, +1 ioun stone)
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+5
Attack: +8 (1d6+3 Mind Blade +1) [melee or ranged] 
Full Attack: +8 (1d6+3 Mind Blade +1) or +7 (1d8+3, Mind Blade +1 [longsword] or +7 (1d10+4 Mindblade +1 [bastard sword] or +5/+5 (1d6+2/1d6+1 mindblade) 

Special Attacks: Throw Mind Blade, Psychic Strike +1d8
Special Qualities: Mind blade +1, Free Draw, Shape Mind Blade, darkvision 60 feet, +1 saves vs psionics, spells and spell like abilities, Burst 3/day
Saves: Fort +6, Reflex +9, Will +7
Abilities: Str 15 [13], Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Autohypnosis +5 [4], Climb +6 [4], Hide +7 [4], Jump +13 [4], Knowledge (psionics) +5 [4], Listen +5 [4], Move Silently +7 [4], Spot +7 [6], Tumble +9 [6]
Feats: Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (mind blade) B, Wild Talent
Align: CG
Possessions: +3 light fortification chain shirt, +2 cloak of resistance, ring of energy resistance (fire) [minor], gauntlents of ogre power, dusty rose Ioun stone, boots of striding and springing 3 potions of cure serious wounds, 3 potions of cure moderate wounds, potion of jump, dagger 50g
Notes:
Hp rolls; 4d10+8+12=40 
[/sblock]

[sblock=History]
Challenges. Adventure, finding what lays beyond the next door. Ksathra Feroz sought all of these and more. From the time he was young he tried to find adventure; when he manifested his first psionic Burst it drove him further toward that goal. When he manifested his mind blade for the first time he knew it was his destiny. 

Thus he left home as early as he could with nothing more then his mind blade and a smile. He has been extrodinarily fortunate thus far developing a healthy respect for magic and the echanted things that could help him in his never ending quest for adventure and excitement. 

Recently he heard about the Dragon Hoard Arcane game, and what better adventure then a Dragon's Hoard?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Ksathra is very typical of his race, he's never without a joke or a funny comment and sees meeting new people as just another adventure, albiet a very different kind.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]
Ksathara is 5'4" and weighs in about 130 bounds. He has a lithe frame and wears his raven black hair clipped short with a top knot. His skin is a dusky brown and his eyes would be best to be described as amber.  He dresses like someone looking for adventure: a well made chain shirt tighter woven rings then most armors of simular type, a blue cloak that unlike the rest of his equipment shows no signs of dust or tear. Dusty leather breeches and a thick belt that holds potion vials spaced evenly around his waist. His tough leather gauntlents have an iron studs running arcross the back and fingers. His boots also show no wear and tear from many miles traveled and while are not stylish are functional. He appears to have no weapons anywhere visible on his person and a dusty rose colored stone is contantly circling his head
[/sblock]

 forgot to add my 4th level stat increase, I chose CON making his fort save go up by 1 and giving him 5 exta hp, xeph have a +2 dex -2 str if you want to check the math ^_^


----------



## megamania (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to the chaos Raylis.


----------



## megamania (Jan 8, 2007)

Two slots remain.  First come- first join.

Once we have the four members we can begin with introductions of yourselves and the three teams you will face within the Dragon's Hoard Arcane Game TM.


----------



## megamania (Jan 9, 2007)

two slots remain.


----------



## Rino (Jan 9, 2007)

done

character[sblock]
Goram 
Male Human Warlock 5
Lawful Evil

Strength 	12	(+1)
Dexterity 	19	(+4)
Constitution 	16	(+3)
Intelligence 	12	(+1)
Wisdom 		10	(+0)
Charisma 	18	(+4)

Size: 	Medium
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 180 lb
Skin: tanned 	
Eyes: blue	
Hair: black	

Total Hit Points: 30

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 23 = 10 +7 [chain shirt] +4 [dexterity] +2 [Natural Armor]

      Touch AC: 16
      Flat-footed: 19

Initiative modifier:	+4	= 	   +4 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:		+4	= 1 [base] +3 [constitution]
Reflex save:		+5	= 1 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:		+4	= 4 [base]
Attack (handheld):	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+7	= 3 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Grapple check:		+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]

Light load: 43 lb. or less
Medium load: 44-86 lb.
Heavy load: 87-130 lb.
Lift over head: 130 lb.
Lift off ground: 260 lb.
Push or drag: 650 lb.


Languages:	Abyssal Common

eldritch blast +7 3d6 [ranged touch attack] 60ft

+1 Qaurterstaff +5 1d6+2/x2

Feats:

      Combat Casting	
      ability focus
      Arcana Mastery

Invocations:

Least (3):
Entropic Warding
Summon Swarm
Devil's sight

Traits:	
Concentration 		Con 	11 = 	+3	+8 	
Knowledge (arcana) 	Int 	9 =+1	+8 	
Knowledge (planes) 	Int 	9 = +1	+8 	
Spellcraft 		Int 	7 = +1	+4 	+2 [Knowledge, arcane]
Use Magic Device 	Cha 	8 = +4	+4 	


Know Planes >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks on other planes.

Human:

    * Extra feat at first level (already included)
    * Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
    * One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Warlock:

    * Save vs. a warlock's magic is 10 + equivalent spell level + charisma modifier +2
    * At level 5:
          o Know 3 invocations of least level
          o Eldritch blast 3d6
          o Detect magic at will
          o Deceive item
          o Damage reduction 1/cold iron

	Class 	HP rolled 	
Level 1: 	Warlock 	6 	
Level 2: 	Warlock 	3 	
Level 3: 	Warlock 	3 	
Level 4: 	Warlock 	2 	+1 to charisma
Level 5: 	Warlock 	3 	


Equipment:

      25 lb
      _____
      25 lb	Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)

      Total

More about this character:

equipment:
+3 mithril chainshirt [light; +7 AC; max dex +6; check penalty 0; 25lb.] 10100gc
cloak of charisma +2 4000gc
gloves of dex +4 16000gc
periapt of health +2 4000gc
iounstone clear spindle 4000gc
amulet of NA +2 8000gc
+1 Quarterstaff 2600gc
normal adventuring junk 15gc
wand of cure light 750gc
1075gc left in gems

background:
Goram was living a normal life till a few years ago, he was traveling with his parents through the woods when they were ambushed by goblins. 
he saw his parents killed before his eyes and he became so angry that sparks where shooting from his fingers. From that day on he lived his life as a wandering
nomad. mostly from one arena fight to the other. so he came familiar with The Dragon's Hoard Arcane Game. this will be his first appearance in the games

Description:
normal build guy, with a black cape and a walking stick. he walks bend over like an old man. when it is time for battle he pulls his cape open showing his silver shining armor. he appears to be unarmed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tinner (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, sorry I'm late joining in.
I love X-Crawl, and this sounds like a lot of fun!

Braidy Dotson, Male Dwarf, Hill Clr5: CR 5; Medium Humanoid (Dwarf); HD 5d8+10(Cleric) ; hp 36; Init +0; Spd 20; AC:23 (Flatfooted:23 Touch:10); Atk +5 base melee, +3 base ranged; +6 (1d8+4, +1 Mace, heavy); +3 (1d6, Acid (flask)); +3 (1d6, Alchemist`s fire); +3 (1d10, Crossbow, heavy); +3 (, Tanglefoot bag); SQ: +1 Attack vs. Orcs and Goblinoids, +2 Appraise (Stone and Metal Items), +2 Craft (Stone and Metal Items), +2 Saves vs. Poison, +2 Saves vs. Spells and Spell-like Effects, +4 Dodge Bonus to AC vs. Giants, Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft., Stability (Ex), Stonecunning (Ex), Weapon Familiarity (Ex); AL CG; SV Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +7; STR 14, DEX 10, CON 14, INT 13, WIS 16, CHA 12.
Skills: Climb +1, Concentration +10, Craft (Armorsmithing) +1, Craft (Blacksmithing) +1, Craft (Stonemasonry) +1, Craft (Weaponsmithing) +1, Heal +11, Profession (Miner) +5, Use Rope +2. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Divine Might, Power Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency.

Spells Prepared (Clr 5/4/3/2): 0 - Create Water, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Virtue; 1st - Bless, Cause Fear, Command, Enlarge Person (d), Sanctuary; 2nd - Bull`s Strength (d), Hold Person, Luminous Armor, Restoration, Lesser; 3rd - Bestow Curse, Prayer (d), Ring of Blades.

Possessions: 
Weapons: +1 Mace, heavy: Holy (18,312 gp); Crossbow, heavy (50 gp); Bolts, crossbow (50) (5 gp); Tanglefoot bag (50 gp); Tanglefoot bag (50 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Acid (flask) (10 gp); Acid (flask) (10 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Alchemist`s fire (20 gp); Acid (flask) (10 gp); Acid (flask) (10 gp).
Armor: +5 Full plate (26,650 gp).
Goods: Holy symbol, silver (25 gp); Cleric`s vestments (5 gp); Rope, silk (50 ft.) (10 gp); Grappling hook (1 gp); Backpack (2 gp).
Magic: Wand: Cure Moderate Wounds (3) (Charges: 50) (4,500 gp); Potion: Bless (1) (50 gp); Potion: Bless (1) (50 gp); Potion: Comprehend Languages (1) (50 gp); Potion: Divine Favor (1) (50 gp).

Braidy worships Kord in his aspect as Lord of Competition. Braidy loves sports of all kind. Any chance he has to exert himself in competitive sport is his greatest thrill. He finds the life or death nature of competitive dugeoncrawling exhilirating, and hopes to become one of the sports superstars.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is the stat block for Julian. I will post her background and description soon.

*Julian*

[sblock=STAT BLOCK]*Julian*
*Female Human, 5th level Rogue*
*Deity:* None
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*
*Alignment*: CG

*Hit Dice:* 5d6+5 (28HP) 
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 22 (+6 Dex, +5 Armor, +1 Deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+3
*Attack:* +10 melee _Short Sword +1_ (1d6+1), +9 Shortbow (1d6), +9 with light weapons
*Full Attack:* +10 melee _Short Sword +1_ (1d6+1) or +8/+8 melee _2 Short Sword +1_ (1d6+1/1d6+1) 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Sneak Attack +3d6
*Special Qualities:* Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1, Evasion, Trapfinding, Darkvision 60', Doesn't need food or water. Needs only 2 hours of sleep.
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +10, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 22, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Skills:* 
Balance +16 (8+6+2)
Climb +8 (8+0)
Disable Device +12 (8+2+2)
Hide +19 (8+6+5)
Jump +10 (8+0+2)
Listen +10 (8+2)
Move Silently +19 (8+6+5)
Open Lock +16 (8+6+2)
Search +10 (8+2)
Spot +10 (8+2)
Tumble +16 (8+6+2)

*Feats:* Two Weapon Fighting, Dodge, Weapon Finesse
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Current XP: 10,000 XP*

*Languages spoken:* Common, Orcish, Goblin

*Worn Equipment: 27lbs* 
Mithril Shirt +1 2100gp
2 Short Swords +1 4620gp
Boots of Elvenkind 2500gp
Cloak of Elvenkind 2500gp
Gloves of Dex +4 16000gp
Goggles of Night 12000gp
Ring of Sustenance 2500gp
Ring of Protection +1 2000gp
Heward's Handy Haversack 2000gp
Traveler's Outfit
Shortbow and Quiver
Dagger

*Heward's Handy Haversack: 5lbs* 
Light Mace
Caltrops
2 Scroll Cases containing 10 pieces of paper
Flint/Steel
Ink
Inkpen
5 Pieces of Chalk
Signal Whistle
Spade
Waterskin
Whetstone
3 10' chains
2 Good Locks
3 Average Locks
1 Amazing Lock
MW Thieves Tools
Pouch COntaining 8 pp, 8gp 10sp, 3cp

*Total weight carried is 32/33lb.*
*Current Load:* Light
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2007)

Okay.  That's it then.  I will extend my 4 max to five.   Please finish up and complete appearances and the such for this weekend.  I will begin somewhere between Thursday and Monday.

What are the most likely times of updating?  Do you do the PbP only on weekdays from work or home.  That sorta thing.


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2007)

here the the players and characters....

Ivellious
Thamior Amastacia
Male Elf 
Warmage 5

Raylis
Name: Ksathra Feroz
Race: Xeph
Class: Soulknife 5

Rino
Goram
Male Human 
Warlock 5

Tinner
Braidy Dotson, 
Male Dwarf, 
Hill Clr5

Mista Collins
Julian
Female Human, 
5th level Rogue


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2007)

It has been a loooong time since I did a PbP so if you see something that I can improve or needs clarifying just let me know.


What I was thinking is...
1.   We continue using this thread for OOC questions and comments.

2.   I will start up a new thread in Playing the Play that will be IN character.

3.   I will also start a storyhour giving the proper... flavor of the game.   There are afterall three other teams involved and commentators and we can't forget the audiance either.


thoughts / questions....

Do you have a preference for where I place maps?  This thread (Talk) or in the Play thread?

Also, once we get into a combat situation, I will roll Int and ask for the actions for the next two rounds.  Give some options if you want just in case something....odd occurs or new adversaries join the fray.

I will attempt to set up links to each of the three within my signature by this weekend also.




any questions?


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 10, 2007)

3 things.  

1 I don't care where the maps are, just aslong as I can find them

2 How are we going to be a team?  Just sign up, and be thrown in a lot together or will we sign up as a group already ( I need this for history)

3.......I'm sucking wind on the creative department of history at the moment.  When are we expect to play, and does it matter to much if I like maybe have a short history?


----------



## Rino (Jan 10, 2007)

pc updated and finished


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm interested, if I'm not too late.


----------



## Tinner (Jan 10, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> 1.   We continue using this thread for OOC questions and comments.
> 
> 2.   I will start up a new thread in Playing the Play that will be IN character.
> 
> 3.   I will also start a storyhour giving the proper... flavor of the game.   There are afterall three other teams involved and commentators and we can't forget the audiance either.




These all sound good.



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Do you have a preference for where I place maps?  This thread (Talk) or in the Play thread?
> 
> Also, once we get into a combat situation, I will roll Int and ask for the actions for the next two rounds.  Give some options if you want just in case something....odd occurs or new adversaries join the fray.




Put the maps wherever is easiest for you.
How do you handle die rolls? Invisible Castle? Or do you just roll everything. I honestly prefer to just have the DM make all the rolls, so I can sit back, roleplay and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 10, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> It has been a loooong time since I did a PbP so if you see something that I can improve or needs clarifying just let me know.
> 
> 
> What I was thinking is...
> ...




Sounds good to me, personally I'd prefer to have the maps in the Play thread. 

As for my updating schedule I work nights and usually check the thread before and after work (usually will post between 4 and 9 PST)


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 10, 2007)

Julian will be updated tonight or tomorrow. I can post very frequently. As for the maps, place them where ever you would like. As for getting together, I kind of like the ideas of us being put together randomly. But if not, I can change Julian's background a bit.


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2007)

The team is pulled together at the last moment as fill ins.  Something happened to the prior team.   Many rumors involving team Heavy Metal.

You were in the planar tavern or grabbed by Arcane Game promoters from your prime material plane with little to no warning or explanation.

"You have been recruited by the Star System Federation...." if you follow my drift...


----------



## megamania (Jan 10, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm interested, if I'm not too late.





It is closed at five players but I can keep you in mind as a reserve or for future editions of Dragon's Hoard: The Arcane Game TM


----------



## Rino (Jan 10, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> The team is pulled together at the last moment as fill ins.  Something happened to the prior team.   Many rumors involving team Heavy Metal.
> 
> You were in the planar tavern or grabbed by Arcane Game promoters from your prime material plane with little to no warning or explanation.
> 
> "You have been recruited by the Star System Federation...." if you follow my drift...




looks a bit like my background


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 11, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> It is closed at five players but I can keep you in mind as a reserve or for future editions of Dragon's Hoard: The Arcane Game TM




That would be good.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 14, 2007)

Do we have a start time picked out?


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm just adjusting to five players.  I should have it going by Monday morning.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

And here go.   I hope it is okay that most of you were shanghi'd into the game.    


If not- blame the game not the player.....


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

It has begun.

I have a brief intro to world of Dragon Hoard and how each of you were "recruited".  Role play and ask questions/ introduce yourselves as you wish.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 14, 2007)

the "recruitment" works for me. I've posted real quick. I plan on finishing my background tomorrow.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 15, 2007)

Ha! Background finally done.  Kinda a cop out, but I like where it went.


----------



## Tinner (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry to do this guys, but I just took a new position at work, and the work load is much higher than I expected.
I'm afraid I'm gonna have to drop out.   

I'm going to keep following the thread though, so good luck!
Remember, the show must go on!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 16, 2007)

good luck with the new position at work, I understand how that goes. That was me a few months back.


----------



## megamania (Jan 16, 2007)

As one whom works two full time jobs and has a family, I know how real life can crush free time.   Until later.


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2007)

If I neglect to do a skill check or the such be sure to ask here.  I can retroactively do some things if caught quick enough.

Once the true game begins, it can be busy with mutiple events occuring.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 20, 2007)

Will do


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 20, 2007)

Sounds good. I tend to put any skill checks I want in an OOC sblock in my post.

I don't know if this has been covered, but how do you want dice rolls handled?


----------



## megamania (Jan 21, 2007)

I am flexible.   So long as it is agreed on by all.

I will do secret checks.


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2007)

Last chance for final questions as the newest episode of the Dragon's Hoard (tm) has begun.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 2, 2007)

I have one question. Where exactly are the flags   

Let's do this!


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I have one question. Where exactly are the flags
> 
> Let's do this!





There are sooooo many questions I'm thinking of that would help.   But that is why it is good to be the DM.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a question, and to copy the dwarf, "Who has the damn flag?"


----------



## megamania (Feb 3, 2007)

You have it, you just needed to go a bit further.   


As a heads up, occationally I will be mentioning what has happened to the other three teams also.  Kinda a instant replay update that one would see on some sports programs.  As an example-   think of the kobolds with their flags.  The flags are twice their size!


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

Bonus Time:

You do not see or know this but the blue orb is recording the battle with the mysterious combatant (010).  Viewers may win prizes if they can ID the creature you are are fighting.  I will Give 50 bonus XP if you can guess what you are fighting.


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

I will be tracking EXP on message #1 of this thread for those curious.   Everyone is at 10,000 currently.


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

mistyped.... game on.


----------



## Rino (Feb 10, 2007)

I think it's a barghest


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 10, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> I think it's a barghest




I thought the same thing, but the part that makes me say it isn't, is the fact that the creatures eyes are on stalks.


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

Not a Barghest


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

Ivellious-  Your Hit Points is 25 and I see nothing for spells selected.


----------



## megamania (Feb 11, 2007)

Rino-  I noticed Goram has two amulet type items.  Which is he useing?  The Periapt of Health or the Amulet of NA?   Also, what feats did you take?  And what 3 Least Invocations did you take?


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 11, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Ivellious-  Your Hit Points is 25 and I see nothing for spells selected.




Because a warmage does not select his spells.  I've all access to the warmage 1st through 3rd lvl spells plus darkness as the selected intell bonus thing lol.  Can't remember what it's called


----------



## Rino (Feb 11, 2007)

here is my character again


```
Goram 
Male Human Warlock 5
Lawful Evil

Strength 	12	(+1)
Dexterity 	19	(+4)
Constitution 	16	(+3)
Intelligence 	12	(+1)
Wisdom 		10	(+0)
Charisma 	18	(+4)
	
Size: 	Medium
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 180 lb
Skin: tanned 	
Eyes: blue	
Hair: black	

Total Hit Points: 30

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 23 = 10 +7 [chain shirt] +4 [dexterity] +2 [Natural Armor]

      Touch AC: 16
      Flat-footed: 19

Initiative modifier:	+4	= 	   +4 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:		+4	= 1 [base] +3 [constitution]
Reflex save:		+5	= 1 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:		+4	= 4 [base]
Attack (handheld):	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+7	= 3 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Grapple check:		+4	= 3 [base] +1 [strength]

Light load: 43 lb. or less
Medium load: 44-86 lb.
Heavy load: 87-130 lb.
Lift over head: 130 lb.
Lift off ground: 260 lb.
Push or drag: 650 lb.
	

Languages:	Abyssal Common

eldritch blast +7 3d6 [ranged touch attack] 60ft

+1 Qaurterstaff +5 1d6+2/x2

Feats:

      Combat Casting	
      ability focus
      Arcana Mastery

Invocations:

Least (3):
Entropic Warding
Summon Swarm
Devil's sight

Traits:	
Concentration 		Con 	11 = 	+3	+8 	
Knowledge (arcana) 	Int 	9 =+1	+8 	
Knowledge (planes) 	Int 	9 = +1	+8 	
Spellcraft 		Int 	7 = +1	+4 	+2 [Knowledge, arcane]
Use Magic Device 	Cha 	8 = +4	+4 	
		

Know Planes >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks on other planes.

Human:

    * Extra feat at first level (already included)
    * Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
    * One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Warlock:

    * Save vs. a warlock's magic is 10 + equivalent spell level + charisma modifier +2
    * At level 5:
          o Know 3 invocations of least level
          o Eldritch blast 3d6
          o Detect magic at will
          o Deceive item
          o Damage reduction 1/cold iron

	Class 	HP rolled 	
Level 1: 	Warlock 	6 	
Level 2: 	Warlock 	3 	
Level 3: 	Warlock 	3 	
Level 4: 	Warlock 	2 	+1 to charisma
Level 5: 	Warlock 	3 	

	
Equipment:

      25 lb
      _____
      25 lb	Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)

      Total

More about this character:

equipment:
+3 mithril chainshirt [light; +7 AC; max dex +6; check penalty 0; 25lb.] 10100gc
cloak of charisma +2 4000gc
gloves of dex +4 16000gc
headband of health +2 4000gc
iounstone clear spindle 4000gc
amulet of NA +2 8000gc
+1 Quarterstaff 2600gc
normal adventuring junk 15gc
wand of cure light 750gc
1075gc left in gems

background:
Goram was living a normal life till a few years ago, he was traveling with his parents through the woods when they were ambushed by goblins. 
he saw his parents killed before his eyes and he became so angry that sparks where shooting from his fingers. From that day on he lived his life as a wandering
nomad. mostly from one arena fight to the other. so he came familiar with The Dragon's Hoard Arcane Game. this will be his first appearance in the games

Description:
normal build guy, with a black cape and a walking stick. he walks bend over like an old man. when it is time for battle he pulls his cape open showing his silver shining armor. he appears to be unarmed.
```


----------



## megamania (Feb 11, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Because a warmage does not select his spells.  I've all access to the warmage 1st through 3rd lvl spells plus darkness as the selected intell bonus thing lol.  Can't remember what it's called




So its even more open than a Sorcerer.  You don't even have a "spells known" list except what is in the book.  Interesting.

This is what I love about PbP.  I learn/see things others know that I have missed.


----------



## megamania (Feb 11, 2007)

Rino-

Sorry.  The print out I used must have been the very first draft.  Got it and I'll update the character sheet I use for you guys.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 11, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> So its even more open than a Sorcerer.  You don't even have a "spells known" list except what is in the book.  Interesting.
> 
> This is what I love about PbP.  I learn/see things others know that I have missed.




The Warmage is a nice class if you want a caster focused on blowing things up, but it is even more limited on the types of spells they can cast then the sorcerer.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 13, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> The orb moves slightly.  "Do you have anything to say to the audiance?"




I was so tempted to reply with "Are you not entertained?!", but I refrained myself from doing so.


----------



## megamania (Feb 14, 2007)

Mick Foley's famous quote after breaking several teeth during a match in WWF.   


PS:  Said semi-under his breath as leaving.  It was not meant to be heard by fans or the TV crew.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 14, 2007)

That I didn't know. My reference would have been in regards to Russel Crowe in Gladiator after he mops up the group of combatants with very little effort.


----------



## megamania (Feb 14, 2007)

oh yeah.  You're right.   Gladiator had more meaning.  Foley was just a professional in a lot of pain and everyone cheered him on.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 14, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> The Warmage is a nice class if you want a caster focused on blowing things up, but it is even more limited on the types of spells they can cast then the sorcerer.



Is there any other way to do it lol.  That, and the armor casting, and normal attack bouns make it a decent fighting class as well


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 14, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Because a warmage does not select his spells.  I've all access to the warmage 1st through 3rd lvl spells plus darkness as the selected intell bonus thing lol.  Can't remember what it's called




To correct this, it's 0 lvl to 2nd lvl spells not 1st to third


----------



## megamania (Feb 17, 2007)

Bonus Time:

You do not see or know this but the blue orb is recording the battle with the mysterious combatant (015). Viewers may win prizes if they can ID the creature you are are fighting. I will Give 50 bonus XP if you can guess what you are fighting.

1.  has a will based SU power
2.  Stunted wings
3.  Copper colored head 
4.  Over sized head on a medium body


----------



## megamania (Feb 20, 2007)

No guesses?


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 20, 2007)

Does it move on two legs or four and claws with the front two?


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

On four but the creature was already revealed.  Ambush Drake.

Whenever I can I'll do this.  Silly I know but what the heck.  Its a game about playing a game after all.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 21, 2007)

Bummer. If you would have answered the question of the four or two legs, I would have said ambush drake. The first one we encountered I didn't know, this one I had a feeling. Better luck next time   .


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be more thourgh next time in describing the creature as it tears you part.


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

Just curious-  is anyone reading the "other events" paragraphs where I give a quickie about how the other teams are doing?  No right or wrong answer.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 21, 2007)

yes, I read and enjoy them. This entire campaign kind of gives off a feeling like I'm in the movie _The Running Man._


----------



## Raylis (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been reading them, very interesting.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 22, 2007)

Same here.  Except for the running man thing.....though now that feeling does come to mind lol


----------



## megamania (Feb 22, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> yes, I read and enjoy them. This entire campaign kind of gives off a feeling like I'm in the movie _The Running Man._




I would be a liar if I said the movie didn't influence Dragon's Hoard


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 1, 2007)

I am going to be gone until March 8th. I might be able to find some downtime during my training for this new job, but it is very unlikely. Feel free to NPC Julian until I return.


----------



## megamania (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll do my best to kill her   run her.  (my bad   )


----------



## megamania (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Rino-  you still with us?


----------



## megamania (Mar 8, 2007)

Who am I?  022

This one should be easy.  What is charging you at the bridge?  First correct answer earns a bonus 50 XP.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 8, 2007)

Deinonychus.

And I take it Julian is on the opposite side of the river still, correct?


----------



## megamania (Mar 9, 2007)

You missed one thing-    size.  A normal raptor will not disturb trees as this one is.



and yes-  you are on the other side away from this thing that is baring down on the mage whom is about to trick it onto the bridge (I assume anyways).


----------



## megamania (Mar 9, 2007)

oh yeah-  welcome back.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 9, 2007)

Megaraptor.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 9, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> and yes-  you are on the other side away from this thing that is baring down on the mage whom is about to trick it onto the bridge (I assume anyways).




Was the idea, sorta. I would like it to into the water more so than the bridge


----------



## megamania (Mar 11, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Megaraptor.



  50 points


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 15, 2007)

How fast is the current? Is it feasible to swim across?


----------



## megamania (Mar 16, 2007)

Based on the print outs I have both Goram and Thamior have rope.


----------



## megamania (Mar 16, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> How fast is the current? Is it feasible to swim across?




It is fast enough to push a Megaraptor and bridge down the river.  You guys would have a hard time with a very serious modifier.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 16, 2007)

I bought a rope?!?  Normally that's one thing I always forget to buy so I just assumed that I didn't buy it like normal lol


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 16, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> It is fast enough to push a Megaraptor and bridge down the river.  You guys would have a hard time with a very serious modifier.




we are serious heroes though!    I mean come on! only heroes of our cailber would trick a Megaraptor into a swim; though it does look refreshing.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 16, 2007)

we _could_ try my idea of jumping...I only need a 19 or better to make the check, so that's what a 10% chance of sucess


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> we _could_ try my idea of jumping...I only need a 19 or better to make the check, so that's what a 10% chance of sucess




the halfling healers can only revive you if they find the body! LOL


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> we are serious heroes though!    I mean come on! only heroes of our cailber would trick a Megaraptor into a swim; though it does look refreshing.




You can discuss that with it should the megaraptor ever get untangled and escape the river.



saaaaaay....where does that river lead....?    evil DM laugh.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 17, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> You can discuss that with it should the megaraptor ever get untangled and escape the river.
> 
> 
> 
> saaaaaay....where does that river lead....?    evil DM laugh.




I am assuming to a lake, where the other team is. The megaraptor is going to eat them and the flags they have. Once he is done eating them he will digest them and we will find them in a nice warm pile, if you know what I mean. How would that be for an adventure?


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 17, 2007)

wouldn't we want to tie the rope to a tree on the other end? that way we can pull ourselves through the water. Or is it tied to something on both ends?


----------



## megamania (Mar 27, 2007)

OOC- Overtime ends this week at the factory.  I shouyld be back to checking here twice a day again beginning this weekend.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 28, 2007)

Well at least this time curiosity didn't kill the cat....


it killed a Goblin


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 28, 2007)

And hopefully it will kill a lot of other things also.


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2007)

were you guys waiting for me?   I was wondering what your next actions were.  Its been a while since there were any posts.


----------



## Raylis (May 2, 2007)

well, mind blade into the goblin but...

I missed an update...but everything should be fine now


----------



## Mista Collins (May 2, 2007)

I was waiting on an update because I wasn't sure how long it would take for us to find Ksathra and didn't want to interrupt any of his actions.


----------



## megamania (May 27, 2007)

Have I lost anyone in my week long absence....?


----------



## Mista Collins (May 27, 2007)

no... I am here. Just unconscious and dying


----------



## Raylis (May 30, 2007)

Still here, was just without internet for the long weekend


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> no... I am here. Just unconscious and dying





glad you got better............    oh yeah... the game   



Still doing the OT thing leading to weeks of 80 to 95 hours so bare with me.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 4, 2007)

sounds good. i am still here and will continue to be. I like Julian to much to let the game die.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 4, 2007)

Ksathra's not going anywhere


----------



## megamania (Jul 11, 2007)

I believe the two of you are it now......


I'll do the other three for now......   but accidents can and will happen.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 12, 2007)

works for me. but Julian is immune to accidents. It is on her character sheet. What you don't see it? Look harder


----------



## Raylis (Jul 12, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> works for me. but Julian is immune to accidents. It is on her character sheet. What you don't see it? Look harder




What a coincidence! So is Ksathra...it's right next the box marked "Does everything on purpose "


----------



## megamania (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry I have not been around much as of late.  I am having personal issues.  My mother is no longer in a position to take care of herself and we (bro, sis and myself) can not afford housing for her so....she moves in with us soon.

So, I am sorry to say I must stop the game for a bit until I know what is happening.



Andy


----------



## Raylis (Sep 9, 2007)

Take care of what you need to, hope everything works out well. 

Thanks for running a great game so far


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 9, 2007)

I greatly appreciate the game. Take care of business and if you ever get around to returning to this game, I will be here.

I hope everything works out.


----------

